# DS Asynchronmotor als Generator



## raffi67 (15 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

da ich gesehen hab, das es hier einige Experten gibt, hab ich mal ne einfache Frage:

Was muß ich beachten, wenn ich einen DS Asynchronmotor als Generator betreiben will und wie bzw. wann schalte ich ihn ans Netz Zwecks synchronisation? Wird angeblich in Windkraft- und Biogasanlagen so gemacht.

Wäre dankbar über ein paar Grundlagen der Netz Anschaltungstechnik

MfG


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Dezember 2006)

raffi67 schrieb:


> Was muß ich beachten, wenn ich einen DS Asynchronmotor als Generator betreiben will und wie bzw. wann schalte ich ihn ans Netz Zwecks synchronisation? Wird angeblich in Windkraft- und Biogasanlagen so gemacht.
> 
> Wäre dankbar über ein paar Grundlagen der Netz Anschaltungstechnik
> 
> MfG


Kleiner Hinweis: Google mal nach "Inselbetrieb".


----------



## MSB (15 Dezember 2006)

Ein paar Grundlagen kann ich dir sagen:

- Der Motor wird ans Netz geschalten, wenn die Drehzahl der Nenndrehzahl des Drehstrommotors entspricht
- Eine Synchronisation im Sinne von Synchrongeneratoren (Phasenlage etc. ) ist nicht erforderlich
- Danach wird die Drehzahl weiter erhöht, hiermit wird der Phasenwinkel des Motors verschoben,
und das Ding speist ein

Das wars eigentlich schon zum ganz Grundsätzlichen.


----------



## edison (15 Dezember 2006)

Schau mal hier rein, denke in diese Richtung zielt Deine Frage

http://www.bhkw-infozentrum.de/forum/thema_anzeigen.php3?id=92525


----------



## s7-würger (15 Dezember 2006)

in den bereits geschriebenen Posts ist einiges richtig,
aber auch einiges falsch.

Der Asynchrongenerator kann sehr leicht an das Netz zur Stromeinspeisung geschaltet werden.
Dazu wird der Generator auf etwa Nenndrehzahl gebracht und einfach per Schütz auf das Netz geschaltet.
Das ganze kann sehr sanft geschehen oder auch eine kurze Stromspitze erzeugen, jedoch lage nicht so stark wie bei einer Synchronmaschine. Um dann Leistung in das Netz einzuspeisen muss die Asynchronmaschine mit etwa dem selben Schlupf überfrequent angetrieben werden, wie er als Motor betrieben werden würde z.B. wenns ein "1.480er Motor ist, beträgt der Nennschlupf 1.500-1.480=20 min-1, den Drehzahl des Generators wird dann ca. 1.500+20 = 1.520min-1 sein . Diese Betrachtung stimmt nicht 100% exakt, ist aber bis auf einzelne upm genau.
Der wirklich Nennbetriebspunkt ist jedoch derjenige bei dem 
der Nennstrom fliesst. Dabei wird die Leistung des Motorbetriebes aber nicht ganz erreicht.

Die zur Erregung des Magnetfeldes notwendige Energie bezieht die Asynchronmaschine aus dem Netz (Blindleistung).

Um größere Maschinen völlig ruck- und stromspitzenfrei ans Netz zu schalt wird einfach ein Softstarter verwendet.
Dieser wird dann gleich sinnvollerweise von einem Schütz überbrückt (Energieeinsparung)

Soll ein Ansychrongenerator im Inselbetrieb (z.b. kleine Generator treibt auf der Wiese eine einzelne Pumpe an) betrieben werden, muss an diese eine Kondensatorbatterie angeschlossen werden und die Maschine muss über eine Restremanenz verfügen um sich per "Schwingkreis" selber "aufzuschaukeln".


----------



## raffi67 (15 Dezember 2006)

Danke an alle für die Informativen Posts.

Hab heute von einem Kunden von uns gehört, das sein BHKW Hersteller den Antrieb (Rapsöl) auf ungefähr die Nenndrehzahl hochfährt und dann den Generator im Stern aufschaltet, anschließend den Antrieb weiter hochfährt und den Generator in Dreieck schaltet. 

Der Motor ist über eine mechanische Kopplung mittels Gummipuffern an den Generator gekoppelt. Die Gummipuffer sind aber nach kurzer Zeit (ein paar Tage) stark verschlissen und der Generator hat einen zu hohen Strom (ca. 16A In=14,2A). Meine Vermutung ist, das der Antrieb eine zu niedrige Drehzahl hat (< Nenndrehzahl) und der Generator deshalb versucht den Antrieb anzutreiben, also als Motor arbeitet.

Hat jemand schon mal etwas ähnliches mitbekommen?

MfG


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Dezember 2006)

raffi67 schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist, das der Antrieb eine zu niedrige Drehzahl hat (< Nenndrehzahl) und der Generator deshalb versucht den Antrieb anzutreiben, also als Motor arbeitet.
> 
> MfG


Die *Synchrondrehzahl *muss überschritten werden.
Die ist bei nem 2 poligen DS 3000 1/min, bei einem 4 poligen (normfall) 1500 1/min am 50Hz Netz.

Wenn du da drunter bleibst, bist du ein Motor.
Das ist allerdings den Gummipuffern egal...


----------



## s7-würger (15 Dezember 2006)

das Stern-Dreieck-Einschalten funktioniert natürlich genauso wie bei einer Einschaltung als Motor.
Nur macht es weniger Sinn bei höherer Drehzahl erst in Dreieck umzuschalten. Ideal wäre:

1. Motor z.b. auf 1.500min (bzw 3000 oder 1000 oder 750) bringen
2. Gen. in Stern zuschalten
3. kurze Zeit später auf Dreieck umschalten
4. Motor auf Nenndrehzahl, also Synchrondrehzahl + xx min-1 

die defekte Kupplung kann mehrere Gründe haben:

1. nicht richtig ausgerichtete Motoren / Pumpen / Getriebe können Kupplungen geradezu auffressen
2. ungleichförmige Drehbewegung des Verbrennungsmotors (1Zylinder ???), dagegen hilft nur eine grosse Schwungmasse
3. falsche Kupplung

Wenn der Strom zu hoch ist (Betrieb > Snchrondrehzahl vorrausgesetzt) muss die Drehzahl soweit reduziert werden bis der Nennstrom erreicht ist. Hier ist der Schlupf zu gross und der Generator wird überlastet. (gut gekühlte ASM vertragen in der Regel 10% Überstrom ohne probleme)


----------

